# Curing a BIG BUD



## Prospector (Jun 18, 2012)

Harvesting is finally done and my new batch is under way.

My issue today is how to do this big bud that I just pulled today, and know when it is dry inside without cutting it open. I took some slightly blurry pics for your viewing.

It was grown in a painted gallon milk jug, using plenty of the tricks that you have taught me. It started stretching so fast that it only put out 3 small branches at the base of the plant which I removed. The lower buds appeared to be ready, so that is why the stem is bare below the big bud.

I plan to add it to my gallon glass jar containing the best buds from the other plants to finish the curing process. One batch of leaves and small buds , while drying, turned and no longer had the good smell. I found one moldy bud that helped spoil the rest, it appears. 

thanks for any assistance


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 18, 2012)

Dry for two weeks upside down in a dry spot w/ a fan moving air in the same room (I go as far as having the fan blow across the cola's) and throughout, check to make sure it drys out (and if you have a lw uv black light you can spot check for mold) till the smaller branches/sticks are snappable dry. Place into glass canning jar and burp twice (letting sit for 5 - 10 mins) a day for two more weeks till completely dry, but sticky and dank 

my process is a bit more involved but that'll help out ppl that are beginning. A good dry/cure is nearly 50% of the job in creating great homegrown, imo/e.

eace:,

7ge


----------



## Prospector (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you SGE, it is just what I needed. I just can't wait to try some of the top part because the buds below were especially strong and tasty.


----------



## Prospector (Jul 10, 2012)

Dear SGE,
It was so dry when I dried the "Big Bud", so it only hung  for 3 days and then into my gallon size curing jar, along with my other  best buds. Then the rainy season arrived. It is very smooth so I am very  pleased, and the Indica will be my next to finish growing. Do you have  good luck with Indica strains? The plants are flowering now and look  good compared to the crossbred plants that are cross pollinated by  different mex. group of plants with good qualities such as no cotton  mouth.

Thanks again for the assistance



			
				7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Dry for two weeks upside down in a dry spot w/ a fan moving air in the same room (I go as far as having the fan blow across the cola's) and throughout, check to make sure it drys out (and if you have a lw uv black light you can spot check for mold) till the smaller branches/sticks are snappable dry. Place into glass canning jar and burp twice (letting sit for 5 - 10 mins) a day for two more weeks till completely dry, but sticky and dank
> 
> my process is a bit more involved but that'll help out ppl that are beginning. A good dry/cure is nearly 50% of the job in creating great homegrown, imo/e.
> 
> ...


----------



## tcbud (Jul 10, 2012)

Myself would clip all the small buds off and dry that way.  You can get all the rot out of it also when you do this.  I never keep buds bigger than maybe an inch or so.  Sometimes, rarely, I will leave some 2 inches of the very top tops.

Dang that is one odd looking bud.  Good job with her!  Sorry to hear bout the rot.  Glad she smokes smooth.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 10, 2012)

Prospector said:
			
		

> Dear SGE,
> It was so dry when I dried the "Big Bud", so it only hung for 3 days and then into my gallon size curing jar, along with my other best buds. Then the rainy season arrived. It is very smooth so I am very pleased, and the Indica will be my next to finish growing. Do you have good luck with Indica strains? The plants are flowering now and look good compared to the crossbred plants that are cross pollinated by different mex. group of plants with good qualities such as no cotton mouth.
> 
> Thanks again for the assistance


 
Yeah I live in Western Washington state and it is very wet, high RH to say the least so two weeks is my rainy season/colder temped hang dry time. Right now I'm drying an auto WOS NLxBigBud and it's almost dry after three daze here because of summer heat (high 70's if you can call that summer heat..).lol. So...I'm glad it's workin' out for ya. Keep in touch.

And yes I have good luck with indica's, but mostly like sativa leaning hybrids...but w/ a lil Indica in there for muscle relief/pain management...Very pumped to try this indi-leaning auto ...most likely tonight...:aok:

eace:,

7ge


----------

